# 16 Goldens available at California Rescue



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Poor things, I am glad that they have a bright future with new, caring homes very soon.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor babies!!! So glad they were rescued...they are all nice looking dogs despite their background.....hope they all go to loving homes soon.


----------



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

These poor pups!  I wonder which breeder they came from...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I pray they will find good and wonderful homes...my heart breaks for Gracie as well as the others. I hope they will now find the good life.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are such sweet looking pups!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for the Goldens!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Take a look!!*

T*AKE A LOOK AT THEM-CLICK HERE!
ALL BEAUTIFUL!!!

http://www.kingskastlellc.com/GOLDEN-RETRIEVER-CRISIS.html*
On March 25, 2010, the Cloverdale Police Department removed 16 Golden Retrievers from a "backyard breeder" situation. The environment was appauling. King's Kastle was called upon to assist in the care, supervision, assessment, and eventual placement of the wonderful animals. WE NEED YOUR HELP! The cost to spay/neuter, vaccinate, test, feed, clean, assess, board, and place the dogs will be astronomical. At present, it is expected that we will need to raise over $15,000 for the care they will need. 

Your donations of food, money, flea treatments, bedding, leashes, etc. will ensure these dogs will no longer be victims of neglect or abuse, and instead find themselves a loving 'forever' home. 



All donations can be made to King's Kastle, located at 1215 S. Cloverdale Blvd. in Cloverdale, CA 95425. Additionally, financial donations can be made at various Cloverdale business' as well as directly at Chase Banks.

If you are interested in adopting one of these dogs, please contact us at [email protected] 



We appreciate your support!



APRIL 5 UPDATE



The following dogs were taken for medical care today, and have been given a clean bill of health. 



Puppy #1, Puppy #3, Juvenile #9, #7 Grayson, 

#16 Silly, #15 Larry, #2 Poncho, #5 Biggy (or Bigfoot)



This group of dogs will be allowed a few days recovery, then be introduced to the regular guests here at the Kastle. Additional behavioral assessments will be underway for the remainder of this week, then the very long process of finding them forever homes will begin. If you have called or emailed us indicating that you are interested in possibly adopting one of these dogs, please be patient. We have your information and are sifting through all the inquiries. We promise to keep you posted to the progress and status of each dog.



Sheba and Lilly are DEFINATELY with litter, and will be moved to temporary homes to await the arrival of their LAST litters. We will keep you posted as to their delivery status, adoption, status, and health status. 



We will have more information on the remaining dogs tomorrow night.



We at King's Kastle would like to thank all of you for your continued donations of food, toys, bedding, and money! Your generosity has touched us all, and has enabled us to begin meeting immediate needs of these beautiful dogs. 



Please remember to visit "adoptable dogs" page to view other dogs in need of loving homes.



NEW PHOTO'S WILL BE AVAILABLE ON WEDNESDAY!




HOME 

GOLDEN RETRIEVER CRISIS 

ABOUT US 

SERVICES 

Photo Gallery 

RATES 

CONTACT US 

Client Comments 

DONATIONS 

Lost & Found 

ADOPTABLE DOGS 

Join Our Pack 


#1 Female 4 mos.

$200 Adopt. Fee
#2 Poncho

Male Adult Adopt. Fee $125
#3 Female 4 mos.

$200 Adopt. Fee
#4 Lilly

Female Adult

NOT AVAIL.
#5 Biggy 

Adult Male

$125 Adopt Fee
#8 Petit Char

Adult Female
#7 Grayson

Adult Male

$175 Adopt. Fee
#6 Socrates

Male 7mos.
#13 Sheba

Adult Female

NOT AVAIL.
#12 Gracie 

Adult Female

NOT AVAIL.
#11 Redimix

Adult Male
#10 Josie

Female 7 mos.
#9 Male 4 mos.

$200 Adopt. Fee
#16 Silly

Adult Female

$125 Adopt Fee
#15 Larry

Adult Male

$150 Adopt Fee
#14 Eddie

Adult Male
At this time the golden retrievers are in quarantine. so they are currently not available to be viewed by the public. we are currently accepting emails and information on potential adopters. so if you have sent an email and havent gotten a response, we are not ignoring you just simply trying to get everyones information together so we can start this long but very rewarding process.



NOTE: all retrievers will be spayed or neutered,vaccinated and heartworm tested on monday and tuesday. after this the adoption process will start.
All Interested Adopters:
We are currently working on getting new pictures and information up on the website we hope to have this done as soon as possible


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

These poor dogs. It pains me to see some of them hunkered down in fear. I hope they all find loving homes soon.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

It never ceases to disgust me, the way some "people" (and I use the term loosely) treat animals. I will never, ever understand how you can look an animal in the eye and treat them so poorly. I hope the guilty parties were punished/consequenced in some way... Though I highly doubt it was nearly severe enough.

I'm so glad these guys were rescued and on their way to knowing love and happiness.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh those sad looks on some of those pups. They're in good hands now.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Poor babies. at least they are in a better place. I cross posted on my FB page - maybe some of my CA friends can cross post and get some of these guys help.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been following these guys...they have more pictures posted and they look like they are adjusting well. They have received a huge amount of support - so I think these guys will have homes soon.

2 females are expecting so they will have puppies as well soon.

http://www.kingskastlellc.com/GOLDEN-RETRIEVER-CRISIS.html


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Wish they were closer! They're adorable.


----------

